
Is the Moon a Stepping Stone or a Cornerstone for Human Exploration? - tectonic
http://orbitalindex.com/archive/2020-02-27-Issue-53/
======
sigmaprimus
I would say the Moon will be a corner stone of human exploration.

This article touches on the anti Trump-Republican politics of the day,
claiming that Democrats will kill any Moon missions because they are a waste
of time and money, then spouts the benifits of Martian moon landings right
after.

>>> It’s also possible that the first human missions to the Martian system may
target Phobos as a base of operation due to easier landing and reduced fuel
needs for a return.

